
Ask HN: Books like AOSA's 500 Lines or Less? - tndl
I&#x27;m referring to this work specifically: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aosabook.org&#x2F;en&#x2F;500L&#x2F;introduction.html. In general, what other programming books are there that focus on small, mostly self-contained yet interesting projects, and also go into more detail than the average &#x27;X by Example&#x27; or &#x27;X Cookbook&#x27; books?
======
jonjacky
A classic example would be SICP, _Structure and Interpretation of Computer
Programs_ , by Abelson and Sussman. It is often discussed here.

It does present a series of case studies that (I recall) are around 500 lines,
but it's not so easy to count because the code is interleaved with
explanation.

Although the code in each study is mostly self contained, the presentation is
not -- the later studies depend on ideas and techniques introduced in the
earlier ones, so it works best of you go through the book from beginning to
end.

The code is very bare bones - it's all in the Scheme language, with no user
interface except the Scheme REPL.

~~~
tndl
Awesome, thanks. I hadn't realized SICP was structured that way.

